# Howdy All



## big_unit193 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi there All

a friend introduced me to this site and i must say I like already.

see ya around the traps


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello B.U.193: Just what we need, another digger !! Welcome to the
site, Mate. The other diggers will be around to welcome you as well.
Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, no another Bl**dy Aussie.....  

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2008)

I see an avatar battle coming shortly. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

TO


----------



## seesul (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from the other side of the globe, Czech Republic!8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, me to Njaco! ha ha. Who is it that has the other monkey? Isn't it Joy?

Welcome to the forum BU.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mr Guder (Jul 25, 2008)

Just to add insult to injury I am another new Aussie who acctually knows Switch, Hainus and Big Unit!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a question.

To be a citizen of Australia do you have to first be a member here? 

Welcome Guder!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2008)

Good one, NJ! 

And welcome to all the Aussies who are introducing themselves on the same thread!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Mr. Guder...

Charles


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

edd


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2008)

They all came here just to post one time...


----------

